# Piano Concerto In D Minor, 3rd Mov. 1st and beginning of 2nd themes



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

__
https://soundcloud.com/davidh214%2Fpiano-concerto-in-d-minor-3rd

Not to happy about the transition between the themes.

My dad says it's a good work for my age, but i'm not too sure.

EDIT: The trills don't come out too well in the recording.


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

I can kind of see the direction you are aiming for in this movement, and I think the texture is interesting. But The "moonlight" like accompaniment by the cellos? is too repetitive, and I think breaking off into different rhythmic variations would make it more interesting. If you listen to many of beethovens pieces (particularly his sonatas) he uses a group of themes which are nitted together by very fast and aggressive changes in the music (such as the rhythm, key, harmony) by the use of dissonant chords, breaking down of rhythm, and speeding up the pace with 16th or 32nd notes.

Im not sure if you are trying to imitate beethoven here (as the feeling kind of makes me think rachmaninov) But I suggest you listen carefully to the tempest 1st movement, and the appassionata 1st movement, as you will get a better understanding of how to build peaks within your music.

Also I may be wrong in suggesting this is a slow paced movement, but it felt very andante ish with its speed. But I still suggest some study and listening to build your music with more interest.

all in all, a good attempt
good luck


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm not as such trying to imitate Beethoven, but I see what you mean. What I'm trying to do with the arpeggios is to create a "driving forward" momentum that is released each time a new rondo theme returns.

I thought 120 BPM was Allegretto/Allegro Moderato?


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

it is, but i guess the recording kind of gave off a slow impression at the beginning to me, I think the problem with the arpeggio is that there is no accent on any of the notes, which gives no impression of rhythm or interesting development, and sounds stale when it accompanies the themes.


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

I tryed to accent the first note by doubling it in the basses, but it obviously hasn't worked.


----------

